# Tripp Lite LC1200 Query (HT related)



## Eddie_Current (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a small TV (27" CRT), stereo surround sound and PS2 set up, all of which were plugged into my APC UPS battery backup (520VA). Yesterday I purchased a Tripp Lite LC1200 based on many recommendations as I am planning to get a HDTV in a month or two.

I did a little test by plugging the APC UPS into the Tripp Lite and the UPS started beeping briefly before clicking back to its normal state. twenty minutes later it started beeping again and clicked back to normal. 

Since the Tripp Lite LC1200 is meant to regulate voltage to a normal level, why would my UPS be beeping. The status lights on the Tripp Lite indicate that no line faults are present and that the voltage is 'normal'. I'm thinking that ideally you wouldn't plug a UPS into a Tripp Lite LC1200 and want to know if this is the case. 

I would also like to add that the APC UPS I have is a little on the sensitive side as a drop/rise of maybe two or three volts is enough to make it switch to battery mode to compensate.

I have tested the Tripp-Lite separately on another outlet (with nothing plugged in) and it seemed to do its job fine by compensating for a voltage drop that occurred last night. 

Do TVs, DVD players and consoles ideally need battery backups or are line conditioners and surge protectors sufficient?

Regards.


----------

